# Cottage Cheese Pancakes



## LAJ (Feb 20, 2011)

6 tablespoons butter/melted
6 large eggs
1/2 cup flour
1 cup cream style cottage cheese

Heat griddle or skillet over medium heat in a lightly greased pan
Combine all ingredients in blender until smooth. Drop batter by heaping tablespoons onto griddle. Cook until golden/turning once.

4 servings

*These are fluffy and have the consistency of crepes. Very easy and great for a brunch


----------



## CharlieD (Feb 20, 2011)

Here is a variation. 1 lb farmer's cheese
same ammount of flour
3-4 eggs 
1 tspoon salt
1 Tspoon sugar.

Mix well, form round patties about a 3/8 thick fry in oil/butter mixture til golden brown. For serving you can sprinkle some sugar over od poor some syrop, but not maple. Some fruit type syrop.


----------



## LAJ (Feb 20, 2011)

Farmers cheese sounds great for my recipe. I will try it. thanks


----------

